# Anyone own any interesting firearms?



## Magister (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a small collection.

Glock 27






Glock 35






Ruger SP101 2-1/2" .357 Magnum





Ruger Redhawk, 7-1/2" Barrel, Stainless in .44 Magnum





Ruger Number 1 in .338 Wichester Magnum






Remington 870 Express Super Mag Turkey Synthetic





Marlin bolt action .22 Winchester Magnum Rimfire





Bushmaster A2 Target





Springfield M1A Standard Loaded Stainless


----------



## ccheese (Apr 12, 2009)

You might want to check this out:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/guns-we-own-9075.html

I've got a .38 "Bulldog" snub nose that was made before serial numbers
were required. Also have a .32 with a octogon shaped barrel, circa 1930.
Have other handguns too, and a concealed handgun permit.

Charles


----------



## Magister (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks. I posted over there too. Is the Bulldog your carry gun?


----------



## ccheese (Apr 12, 2009)

No.... I usually carry an AMC .380. Full clip of "shock rounds". Depending what I'm wearing..... 
as where it is. If I'm in a tux it's under my arm. If I've got a zipper jacket, it's on the hip. 
If I go to Richmond or Portsmouth, Va. I pack a Smith Wesson 9 MM.

Charles


----------



## A4K (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to have in NZ a Savage-license built 'Smelly' - .303 in. SMLE (Short Model Lee Enfield) No.4 Mk.1, aswell as a double barreled shotgun from about 1860.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice Evan. Those rifles were hand-made, and had the availability of three different butt lenghths. BTW, SMLE is Short, MAGAZINE, Lee Enfield.


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Terry, I didn't know that!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 21, 2009)

Own a M1 Franken-Garand, which just means it's a M1 Garand made up from a bunch of mixed parts from all the different manufaturers that made the M1 Garand. Receiver is Springfield Armory, I think it dates to May to early June 1944 so it may have been on the Beaches of Normandy? Other parts are just a mix of others that came with a parts kit I bought on line several years back. Barrell is a Danish liscensed make, I think they were build in the 50's? It's in almost new condition.
It's all tore down into thier individual peices right now. Need to send it to a guy to have the barrel attached to the receiver, and have the whole thing re-parkerized.
Should made a nice shooting rifle once I get it thrown together, when I have the spare cash to do it.
It's all broke dowin into it's individual components. I nee


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 21, 2009)

I will own a M1 one of these days. Love to hear that "ping" when the magazine pops out.

My current collection consists of a Winchester 12 gauge, a Marlin .22 semi auto, and a 1911-A1 Springfield like the one below.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 21, 2009)

Authentic M1D Garand sniper with scope. Have papers from the gov't to give it pedigree. Have other interesting guns, but nothing with any pedigree like that.

I have my grandfather's Browing Auto-5 that likely has killed more deer that I will ever see live, on TV, or printed. Beautiful 12ga she is. But interesting only from a sentimental perspective.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 21, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> I will own a M1 one of these days. Love to hear that "ping" when the magazine pops out.



You just need to be careful if your a lefty shooter, that clip tends to clunk you on the top of the head when it come down to earth, ouch!
I've also gotten reverse Garand Thumb, the thumb right had has gotten slammed by the bolt when it slammed shut after taking a shot. They are definately a gun for a right handed shooter.


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks for the info Buck. I shoot RH, so I should be okay as far as the being hit on the head, but I will remember your tip about Garand thumb whenever I do get my rifle. I have heard many stories about that.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 21, 2009)

Yep, was shooting in my first and only High Power Rifle Competition, Bolt bit me during a shot in the slow fire portion, tore the skin right off the edge of my thumb. Wrapped it with part of my torn jeans until I was done shooting. It was pretty bloody too. That's the extreme though, usually it's just a big bruise and a really sore thumb

Messy1, do a google search on the Civilian Marksmanship Program, CMP for short. You can buy surplus M1 Garands directly from the US Government for a reasonable price if you meet certain criteria. Used to be you had to have shot in a High Power Match in the recent past, but I beleive now Military Personel, Police Officers, and people holding a CCW Permit can buy one. Used to be able to buy one a year. I think it's two or three now? They vary in condition, and maost need a little TLC, but that's half the fun in my opinion.


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Great info Buck. I have heard about a program such as this. I will look into it.


----------



## Ivan1GFP (May 5, 2009)

I shot in the DCM stuff back in the late 1980's. It was fun.

To properly close the bolt (and avoid Garand thumb) as a right hander, use your right hand ONLY. Push the operating rod back with the edge of your hand (karate pinky side) while using the same thumb to depress the follower. It is easy once you get the hang of it.

- Ivan.


----------

